# Colnago Tecnos



## OperaLover

Is $550 a good price for NOS? should it come with fork? Gonna look at one tonight! Not a Nag afficinado. would appreciate some advice.


----------



## odeum

if it calls to you do the right thing, fit being appropriate, of course.

as for the fork, the colnago fork will be rake-specific for the frame at 4.3,
if you use different it will not play as intended.

if you want a colngo carbon fork you will pay alright...



should you need, steel colnago forks come up on ebay often at undervalued prices, just make sure you get enough steer tube length as cut.





OperaLover said:


> Is $550 a good price for NOS? should it come with fork? Gonna look at one tonight! Not a Nag afficinado. would appreciate some advice.


----------



## OperaLover

*Well I pulled the trigger!*

$650 with a usen non-tecnos chromed steel fork with a nouvo crown race, bearings, top cup, and alloy lock ring. I'll try to post a pic. It has those funky bulged tubes, internal routing and that in your face colnago paint (red, white, rider on top, chromed lugs with cutouts, etc.)

It's NOS, but got some shop wear (most notably a chip on the seaptost clamp), no cable guide, dropout screws, etc. Needs prep work. 

Anyone got a line on a "low end" Colnago carbon fork?


----------



## atpjunkie

*stick with the steel fork*

you'll be fine. KP methinks you beyond the 150 lb weight limit foir the tecnos.better choose a MasterXlight


----------



## OperaLover

*What is the weight limit on the Tecnos?*

I thought it was 160. I'm 170 lbs. give or take. I am "light" on a bike. Not a big masher, spinner. I've owned a full Columbus Nemo Marinoni and ride a Pinarello Opera (Deda EOM 16.5) without any problems. Have not found any definitive info on weight limits.

Thanks! Will post pics this weekend (hopefully! my wife is about to gie birth any day now!)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

atpjunkie said:


> you'll be fine. KP methinks you beyond the 150 lb weight limit foir the tecnos.better choose a MasterXlight


I don't think there is an actual weight limit for the Technos, but the MXL is advertised for riders over 160--it is much stiffer than the Technos. Funny that 160 is considered heavy.


----------



## boneman

*The Weight limit*

Here's some background on the "weight limit." The original Tecnos was made from Columbus EL-OS tubing, probably the last great steel tube set that saw wide use in the pro peleton. Colnago's US distributor at the time, which I do not think was Trial-Tir, put in a warning that it was light, lighter than the Master out at that time, the Master Olympic, and suggested a maximum rider weight of 170lb. Let's keep in mind that before AL came onto the scene in the early 90's, that EL-OS was the hands down choice for steel at that time and that includes Reynolds 753 and Columbus' own MAX and MS.

Back to the Tecnos. Sometime in the late 90's, Colnago stopped using EL-OS for the Tecnos and went with his own spec'd tube set, Tecnos 2000, also made by Columbus. You can tell by the tubing sticker and if that is missing, the top and down tubes which are shaped and creased but not in the Gilco configuration. At this point the suggested weight limit seems to have disappeared as well and at the same time, the US distributor changed to Trial-Tir. Needless to say during all this nonsense, it was not marketed elsewhere in the World with a weight limit.

Back to the EL-OS model. There were a fair number of bikes made from this material, both raced by European pro's and sold in the US by European manufacturers. I don't recall any of them having a weight restriction nor hearing from any riders over that weight indicating that they were riding a noodle, assuming the builder knew what he was doing.

Consequently, I wouldn't pay much mind to the "weight limit" nonsense.rds, ride on!

Good luck with the baby!



OperaLover said:


> I thought it was 160. I'm 170 lbs. give or take. I am "light" on a bike. Not a big masher, spinner. I've owned a full Columbus Nemo Marinoni and ride a Pinarello Opera (Deda EOM 16.5) without any problems. Have not found any definitive info on weight limits.
> 
> Thanks! Will post pics this weekend (hopefully! my wife is about to gie birth any day now!)


----------



## Duke249

*the Tecnos weight limit mystery*

I also recall hearing/reading about the Tecnos weight limit back in the day. However, I looked back through the old Todson catalogs (the importer before Trialtir) and in both their 1995 and 1997 catalogs, nothing of a weight limit is stated. Also, FYI, EL-OS is the tubeset for the Tecno in both years. 

Another issue is that there was an even lighter Colnago EL-OS frameset. Remember the Elegant? Basically the same as the Tecnos, but even lighter. It also did not have the shaped top and down tubes. 

An interesting sidenote - after flipping through the owner's manual from 1995 that came with my original C-40, it is noted that Colnago products are not intended for riders weighing more than 95 kg (209 lbs.) Keep in mind that this manual was for - and had - all Colnago products listed, not just the C-40. It was the owners manual direct from the Colnago factory, printed in Italian, English, French and German. Go figure!


----------



## DannyBoy

*I paid about US$500*

I paid the above for my NOS Tecnos with fork and thought that was a cracking deal. I'm also about 180lbs and have no problems with the frame feeling like a noodle. 

If I were you I'd buy it...............if not, not a 56cm is it???


----------



## cmg

beautiful bike for less than a $1k, excellent...........


----------

